# Chattanooga, TN



## mherndon (Jan 19, 2010)

This is my third year of keeping bees. My second year I harvested 96 lbs. off of one strong hive that I had split before the flow. I harvested 2 times. Once in the middle of June and the other at the end of July. The only problem I have is that my bees are 125 miles away. I do have a cutout of bees in the back yard here in Chattanooga. A friend and myself started doing cutouts late in the season last year. I really enjoy the bees and plan on keeping this hobby. I am a member of the Tennessee Valley Beekeepers Assoc. I have an observation hive that I used in my youngest girls school last year. I had a ball with the talk I gave to the 60 second graders. I still have a lot to learn and have been fortunate with what I have accomplished so far. I started with one hive and now have three. I highly recommend starting with two hives if you are thinking about getting into bees. You have many more options with two.

Mark Herndon


----------



## T.J. (Dec 17, 2009)

Mark,
welcome - i'm pretty new here but have learned alot in my short time here. i'm pretty close to Chattanooga (up on Sand Mountain). where is the Tennessee Valley beekeepers assoc. based? Chattanooga?
where do you keep your other bees?
again,welcome and i hope you find this great site as usefull as i do:thumbsup:
T.J.


----------



## mherndon (Jan 19, 2010)

T. J. 
My other 3 hives are in Jamestown, TN. About 125 miles North. Fentress County TN. I was at the meeting last night and am also a member of TVBA.

Mark


----------



## mherndon (Jan 19, 2010)

TVBA meets the 4th Monday of each month. They meet at the Agriculture Ext. Agency on Bonnie Oaks Drive.

Mark


----------

